

Building Web Apps With Yeoman And Polymer - kinlan
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webcomponents/yeoman/

======
ivan_ah
This webcomponents stuff is pretty neat.

The css, html, and js code are all in one place, e.g.,
[https://github.com/eduardolundgren/google-maps-
element/blob/...](https://github.com/eduardolundgren/google-maps-
element/blob/master/src/google-maps.html)

This will probably make creating websites easier to manage...

------
danso
I know nothing about Polymer but Yeoman makes trying out JavaScript frameworks
so fun and easy that I'll probably try it out.

